# Good outsiders/planar allies to summon?



## NewJeffCT (Jan 13, 2009)

The party cleric just hit 11th level, and can now cast "Planar Ally" - if she has time, what are some good outsiders she would be able to summon?

The list seems to be considerably shorter than the demons & devils the bad guys can summon... the Angels are too powerful (min of 14 HD) and there are only two Devas in the Fiend Folio, and not much else that I can find?


----------



## Rackhir (Jan 13, 2009)

NewJeffCT said:


> The party cleric just hit 11th level, and can now cast "Planar Ally" - if she has time, what are some good outsiders she would be able to summon?
> 
> The list seems to be considerably shorter than the demons & devils the bad guys can summon... the Angels are too powerful (min of 14 HD) and there are only two Devas in the Fiend Folio, and not much else that I can find?




There's the TRUMPET ARCHON, AVORAL, COUATL, GHAELE, LEONAL, LILLEND, Noble Djinn.

Possibly an Inevitable ZELEKHUT.

Don't forget that with PA, you aren't limited to stock creatures off out of the MM. You can use it to summon unique and/or advanced/templated versions of creatures. Templated creatures are in your favor since they increase the CR, but not the HD of a creature. But this sort of thing is something you'll need to discuss with your DM.

Also depending on the morality/attitude of the cleric, keep in mind that unlike "summoned" creatures, anything called with PA actually DIES if killed. This is probably most relevant if your DM permits you to call "custom" entities.

Don't forget, just because they are good and work for the same god, doesn't mean their motivations and desires are the same as your's or necessarily in your interests.

Also don't forget about Elementals. They don't really start coming into their own until you get SM VII (huge elementals). But from that point onward, they are easily one of the best things you can summon (huge HP, good attacks, plenty of damage, special abilities, resistances).


----------



## Jhaelen (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, in Complete Divine there's a list of outsiders suitable for the three Planar Ally spells. Those listed for the intermediate version with good alignments are:
- Angel, astral deva
- Archon, trumpet
- Couatl
- Half-Celestial Paladin
- Guardinal, leonal
- Eladrin, Ghaele

Typically, the description of deities also includes a section 'Heralds and Allies' which may list more unusual but fitting choices.

I don't have the Manual of the Planes, but didn't that also include several good-aligned outsiders? I remember several more Guardinal and Eladrin types from the online gallery.


----------



## Shin Okada (Jan 14, 2009)

Aspect of Bahamut ... LG, HD 10 in Miniatures Handbook, HD 12 in Dragon Magic.

Edit: Oops. Unlike many other aspects, that one is Dragon. So Planar Ally can't be used.


----------



## Shin Okada (Jan 14, 2009)

Some other Options.

LG
Justice Archon Champion (HD 10, CR 10, MM IV)
Owl Archon (HD 10, CR 11, BoED)
Sword Archon (HD 11, CR 11, BoED)

NG
Ursinal Guardinal (HD 10, CR 10, BoED)

CG
Shiradi Eladrin (HD 12, CR 14, BoED)

Any Good
Monadic Deva (HD 10, CR 12, Fiend Folio)

Trampet Archon, who can cast spells as a 14th-level cleric, seems to be the best option, though.


----------



## Zanticor (Jan 14, 2009)

I had the same thing come up with my parties priest who discovered the Planar Ally spells but from the other side of the screen. I can tell you it pisses of your DM if midway into a carefully designed campaign your players want to introduce Planar Ally as a summon spell for unlimited Inevitable Marut calling. I read the spell again and decided it does not allow for you to chose what will come and help you. That remains up to your god (or DM). So a greater planar ally can bring you a small elemental or a big Marut. Just what your god thinks is needed to overcome the challenge. For me that means that if you get your Marut you can't recast the spell to get four. Your god only gets annoyed  and may send  you the same Marut again and again. Also, if you don't threat them right I would think your god able to redeploy his resources and have someone else summon him. I don't advice against giving your players help if they really want/need it but don't let them design the kind of help they get. Remember with these kind of spells: if you try to get to much out of it, It will be used against you. Every cleric you meet from that point onwards will have his own templated, lycantroped, undead pit fiend (18hd) bodyguard.

Zanticor


----------



## Jhaelen (Jan 14, 2009)

Shin Okada said:


> Some other Options.
> Owl Archon (HD 10, CR 11, BoED)
> Sword Archon (HD 11, CR 11, BoED)
> Ursinal Guardinal (HD 10, CR 10, BoED)
> Shiradi Eladrin (HD 12, CR 14, BoED)



Ack! Those are the ones I thought were in the Manual of the Planes. Good to know where they're actually in


----------



## Shin Okada (Jan 14, 2009)

Jhaelen said:


> Ack! Those are the ones I thought were in the Manual of the Planes. Good to know where they're actually in




This index is very useful.

Monster Index


----------



## Thanee (Jan 14, 2009)

Ghaele Eladrin are actually quite awesome. 

My Sorceress in one campaign used _Planar Binding_ to enlist their help quite regularily. 

Leonal Guardinals are also very good, as are Trumpet Archons, of course.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## NewJeffCT (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanee said:


> Ghaele Eladrin are actually quite awesome.
> 
> My Sorceress in one campaign used _Planar Binding_ to enlist their help quite regularily.
> 
> ...




Thanks - that might work, as the priestess in our party is of a C/G woodlands type deity.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Jan 14, 2009)

Shin Okada said:


> This index is very useful.
> 
> Monster Index




Thanks, that does look very useful.


----------



## Rackhir (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanee said:


> Ghaele Eladrin are actually quite awesome.
> 
> My Sorceress in one campaign used _Planar Binding_ to enlist their help quite regularily.
> 
> ...




How do you handle the bargaining aspects of the Planar Binding? Or is that just not really an issue with your Sorc's charisma. I've found the charisma check makes the spell essentially useless for a Wiz.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 15, 2009)

For one, yeah, the high Cha makes that spell a lot more useful.

And then, I often used _Magic Circle against Evil_ (in fact, the only _Magic Circle_ spell I had available) to make the diagram when calling good-aligned creatures (being good-aligned myself), thus effectively not trapping the creature.

Upon its arrival, I would then say something like: _“Welcome, and excuse the rude method of calling you; I have no other means. As you see, you are here as a guest and free to go at your leisure; the diagram won't hold you. But first, please, listen to what I have to say, because we need your help against an evil foe.”_

Bye
Thanee


----------

